# Most amazing article on the housing bubble fallout ever!



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banks in the US are paying people minimum wage to sign thousands of mortgages a day pretending to be a bank VP because they cant figure out if they really own millions of homes!

The 60 Minutes piece is here

This is honestly the most amazing thing I have ever read.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

You might enjoy reading 'The Big Short' as well, it tells the story of how alot of this came to be....


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

Cal said:


> You might enjoy reading 'The Big Short' as well, it tells the story of how alot of this came to be....


I read it and loved it.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

This one is better Someone In Texas Just Paid $16 For A Foreclosed Home Worth $300,000


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

The forging of documents doesn't surprise me. Heck, I expect the worst out of big banks. But it's how ridiculously sloppy and careless they were about it. I mean that's why they needed to forge the documents in the first place, because they were careless with their paperwork. Then they try to cover it up by doing the same thing?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

This 60 Miuntes was at least 6 months old.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

kcowan said:


> This 60 Miuntes was at least 6 months old.


I missed it when it aired in April. My wife and I just watched the taped show from Sunday. We couldn't believe this happened in the US. Is there no end to the greed and disregard for fairness?


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

...more hubris then greed
and disregard for legalities.

these guys should see prison time.


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

I really liked it .it is really very good.I really found it interesting to read.


----------

